# Case for Stihl MS660



## fabsroman (Sep 1, 2011)

Anybody know of a case out there that works for the Stihl MS660? I just bought one for my MS261, but the Stihl case will not work with the 660. Kind of frustrating, but such is life. So, I was wondering if there is any aftermarket case that will work.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 1, 2011)

http://www.husqvarna.com/us/forest/...ories/practical-items/powerbox-carrying-case/

Stihl has a black version of this as well.  I have one and like it since it holds a lot more gear than the woodsman case.  I don't know if you can get the 24" Scabbard for the Stihl version. The case comes with a 20" scabbard.  There may be generic versions available as well.


----------



## fabsroman (Sep 1, 2011)

MasterMech said:
			
		

> http://www.husqvarna.com/us/forest/accessories/other-accessories/practical-items/powerbox-carrying-case/
> 
> Stihl has a black version of this as well.  I have one and like it since it holds a lot more gear than the woodsman case.  I don't know if you can get the 24" Scabbard for the Stihl version. The case comes with a 20" scabbard.  There may be generic versions available as well.



I don't see anything like that on Stihl's website. The case I bought is the Woodsman case. If the Husqy case will work with the MS660, I will buy that without batting an eye. Do you know if the MS660 will fit in that Husqy case?


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 1, 2011)

I don't know for sure if it will fit or not. You may have to ask at your dealer for the "other" case, I had to look it up when I got mine. I'm not even 100% that the 660 will fit in this case. Ship me your saw and I'll check it out for ya.... lol  :cheese:


----------



## KarlP (Sep 1, 2011)

My 385xp does not fit in the Powerbox.  My dad's 372xp does.  I suspect the 660 will not.


----------



## smokinj (Sep 1, 2011)

None! 460 is the biggest saw that will fit!


----------



## HittinSteel (Sep 1, 2011)

A 660 doesn't need no stinking case !!


----------



## smokinj (Sep 1, 2011)

HittinSteel said:
			
		

> A 660 doesn't need no stinking case !!



lol I hear you! I still want one! ;-)


----------



## Thistle (Sep 1, 2011)

HittinSteel said:
			
		

> A 660 doesn't need no stinking case !!



Neither does a 288XP with full-wrap handlebar,high top high performance air filter system,28" & 36" bars....


----------



## smokinj (Sep 1, 2011)

Thistle said:
			
		

> HittinSteel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I still want one 880 41inch!  :lol:


----------



## Thistle (Sep 1, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Thistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1 Right on. I did see a very nice 3120 w/28" b/c on Ebay end yesterday while I was gone -winning bid $909 +35 shipping to my region. New price powerhead only is $1876 with 6% IA sales tax.


----------



## smokinj (Sep 1, 2011)

Thistle said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You would think that they would make cases for the big saw...couple grand in one I would be a buyer!


----------



## Thistle (Sep 1, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Thistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You pay $1500 & up for a  new 90cc or bigger saw they should throw one in free.I may build one from scrap 3/4" Plyform,corner glue blocks & screws one of these days.Bring my 20 yr old weightlifter nephew along to carry it for me... ;-P


----------



## smokinj (Sep 1, 2011)

Thistle said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I want to see it! Weight really no big deal....You grab a 50cal machine gun it is nice when it runs perfect, with that imo is Clean Clean Clean(case just helps)! (its a crew with the big ones) If not your just burying your self anyways.


----------



## TreePointer (Sep 1, 2011)

If you want a hard sided case, some folks have modded existing cases with a heat gun and a few cuts to fit big saws.  I haven't seen it done with a 066/660, but here's a Dolmar 7900 discussion:
http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/147989.htm

I've never checked but there might be nylon soft sided cases to fit the 660.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 2, 2011)

Well if weight is no issue then Stihl does have a case that they sell for the TS Saws/MS460 Rescue. It ain't cheap and your weight-lifting nephew might want to bring a friend to help carry it around.

http://www.stihlusa.com/construction/accessories.html

Check the last item at the bottom of the page.


----------



## Thistle (Sep 2, 2011)

MasterMech said:
			
		

> Well if weight is no issue then Stihl does have a case that they sell for the TS Saws/MS460 Rescue. It ain't cheap and your weight-lifting nephew might want to bring a friend to help carry it around.
> 
> http://www.stihlusa.com/construction/accessories.html
> 
> Check the last item at the bottom of the page.



Back when I started working construction in the mid '80's,Target  made a steel case for their Quickie Saw.Also Partner of Sweden had both steel & plywood cases for their different models too.Very similar to the Stihl boxes.Both companies are no more,gobbled up in a corporate grab several yrs back when Electrolux took them over.Husqvarna Construction Products still makes several cut-off saws,they're continuations of the former Target & Partner brands,with updated air filtration,electronic ignition & other features.

http://www.husqvarna.com/us/construction/products/accessories-for-power-cutters/transport-boxes/  This is identical to the Partner boxes I seen back in the mid '90's,only thing that changed is the name on outside.Almost bought one for my Partner K650,until I seen the price!  :bug:


----------



## fabsroman (Sep 2, 2011)

You would think that somebody out there would make a generic rectangular box for these big saws. I know there probably isn't enough demand for any individual saw manufacturer, but if there was just one available everybody with a big saw would be buying it.

I might finally have a reason to fire up the 660. A friend is close to getting me permission for a 36"+ tree that fell during the hurricane on a church parking lot across the street from him.


----------



## fabsroman (Sep 2, 2011)

Anybody know the interior dimensions of the Husqy Powerbox?

http://www.husqvarna.com/us/forest/...ctical-items/powerbox-carrying-case/#articles


----------



## fabsroman (Sep 2, 2011)

You know what, after looking at that Powerbox and some other black box on Amazon that is from Northern Industrial, how hard can it be to make my own case out of plywood and paint it Stihl orange. The saw already weighs 16 pounds, so what is another 5 or so pounds. I might make that a winter project of mine when it is snowing out. I'll get my brother to mix some paint for me that matches Stihl orange and end this saga on my own. The saw already has a scabbard long enough for the 25" bar, so all I need is the case.


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Sep 3, 2011)

fabsroman said:
			
		

> You know what, after looking at that Powerbox and some other black box on Amazon that is from Northern Industrial, how hard can it be to make my own case out of plywood and paint it Stihl orange. The saw already weighs 16 pounds, so what is another 5 or so pounds. I might make that a winter project of mine when it is snowing out. I'll get my brother to mix some paint for me that matches Stihl orange and end this saga on my own. The saw already has a scabbard long enough for the 25" bar, so all I need is the case.



Better yet, mill some lumber with that 660 and make it out of the milled lumber.  You gave me a thought. :cheese:


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 3, 2011)

fabsroman said:
			
		

> You would think that somebody out there would make a generic rectangular box for these big saws. I know there probably isn't enough demand for any individual saw manufacturer, but if there was just one available everybody with a big saw would be buying it.
> 
> I might finally have a reason to fire up the 660. A friend is close to getting me permission for a 36"+ tree that fell during the hurricane on a church parking lot across the street from him.



Check out Stihl's CutQuick Box on their website.  See my earlier reply in this thread.


----------



## fabsroman (Sep 4, 2011)

MasterMech said:
			
		

> fabsroman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did check it out. I guess I would have to cut a hole in it for the 25" bar to fit through. That might actually be an option. I'll have to get the dimensions on that box.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 4, 2011)

It might take that 25" bar without the hole, lol. It's BIG!  Could always just demount the bar too.


----------



## TreePointer (Sep 4, 2011)

If I really wanted a hard sided box for a 066/660, I'd modify an existing saw box.  If too small, I'd modify one of those small Rubbermaid (or similar) truck boxes.  I don't have links, but I've seen those Rubbermaid boxes with big saws in them.


----------



## fabsroman (Sep 6, 2011)

TreePointer said:
			
		

> If I really wanted a hard sided box for a 066/660, I'd modify an existing saw box.  If too small, I'd modify one of those small Rubbermaid (or similar) truck boxes.  I don't have links, but I've seen those Rubbermaid boxes with big saws in them.



Now I am going to have to go and look at the Rubbermaid website. Thanks for the info.

Just thought of something. Are you talking about the Rubbermaid storage bins that I use to store shotgun shells and old kids clothing in? If so, I am already familiar with them, but they are huge. I am looking for something that is about the same size as the saw, but I guess the Rubbermaid box would work if that is the only thing I can come up with.


----------

